# Help! Can I make rice krispie treats now?



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

We are having our 5th annual party and I'd like to start cooking/preparing today & tomorrow. I am going to make a spider web munch or crunchy eyeballs...My question is should I refrigerate, freeze or just store these in a container? I want them to be cute but tasty as well. I'm thinking I'm gonna stick them in the fridge and they should be fine once they are put on display.

Here are the recipes:

Spider Web Munch

Spider Web Munch 
1 12-oz. package (2 cups) semisweet chocolate chips
1 cup creamy peanut butter
1/3 cup powdered sugar
3 cups toasted rice cereal

In small heavy-duty saucepan, heat chocolate chips and ¾ cup of the peanut butter over low heat, stirring constantly, until smooth. Remove from heat. Add powdered sugar and stir vigorously until smooth.

Place cereal in large bowl. Add 1 cup of the melted chocolate mixture and stir until cereal is evenly coated. Place on ungreased baking sheet. Using small metal spatula, shape into 10-inch circle and make a slightly raised 1-inch-wide border. Pour remaining melted chocolate mixture in center of circle and spread to the border.

For spider web, place remaining ¼ cup peanut butter in heavy-duty plastic food bag. Cut tiny corner from bag, and squeeze to pipe concentric circles on top of chocolate. Using wooden pick or tip of a sharp knife, pull tip through peanut butter from center to border to create the spider web. To create a real Halloween spirit, top frosting with a fake spider. Chill 30 minutes or until firm. Cut into wedges to serve. 


Crunchy Eyeballs

Make rice kripsy treats as directed on the box but instead of pressing the mixture in a pan, roll into balls about the size of a walnut. Melt some white dipping chocolate and coat the balls (this part will be a little messy!). Place an M&M (green, blue or brown) in the center and press slightly. Place eyeball on wax paper to set up. I put them a tray at a time in the fridge so by the time a new tray is filled, the last one will be ready to come out and be put into the storage container.

Thanks guys!
Cheryl


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

Okay, so I went ahead and made the spider web munch because it said to refrigerate it so I'm sure it'll be good 'til saturday.

I'm not that happy with it. I went through like 5 ziploc bags (guess I need to invest in a pastry bag...)

Anyway, it will still give the effect that I wanted. I would definitely recommend you all trying to make one. I just need to add spiders now, lol!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks great! Sounds yummy, too! Why are you not happy with it?


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

I've attached what it's supposed to look like. And I also forgot to add the sugar, lol. Hopefully it won't taste pathetic without it. (Alcohol can make anything taste good, lol.)

http://www.meals.com/imagesrecipes/30299x400.jpg

It's all good. It's more for presentation than anything.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Tja, I think it looks relatively close to the pic. I made one of those last year for the kids at the school where I worked. Mine wasn't even close to EITHER of those pictures lol But it tasted yummy lol

MsM


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I think I'm gonna add one of these to my list of foods for my little get together on Saturday...it sure looks good. I'll let ya know how it turns out! Thanks so much for the idea, and Ms. Meeple.......thanks for letting us know it was yummy!

Mistress Muffy


----------

